# Roast coffee by Vacuum coffee maker ?



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I find out that coffee just nice when it's fresh. But I don't have any roasting machine, so I try to roast coffee with my Vacuum by electric burner. So It's results, what do you think...?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Now that's really interesting. Welcome to the Forum Anthony.

Would you like to explain a little more about how you are roasting those beans. What beans are they?.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - interesting way to roast coffee. How do you ensure evenness during roast?


----------



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

ronsil said:


> Now that's really interesting. Welcome to the Forum Anthony.
> 
> Would you like to explain a little more about how you are roasting those beans. What beans are they?.





The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome to the forum - interesting way to roast coffee. How do you ensure evenness during roast?


Thank you guys,

This one is Caturra Brazil beans. Actually It's is hard job with roast by vacuum , I have to concentrate during roasting times. Keep the eye on it to see changing of colours and shaking vacuum. 1st crack coming at 22 minutes and I finish roast at 28 minutes. It take longer than normal roasting. I tried 3 differences roasting times and I got 3 cups espresso as you can see


----------

